# ranger mud tires



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I want to put some mud tires on my 2015 ranger xp900.I am deciding between the highlifter outlaws or the super atv terminators.Also,i am going to install 28 inch tires,all I need is a 2 inch lift kit,right?


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 2016 Ranger 900 that I lifted a few weeks ago. I am running the 3" Outkast full kit($900 w/ new ball joints) and 30" STI Outback Max tires. I decided to run the Outback Max because they are comparable to the Terminators and have a thicker rubber compound. I hunt in the west/south Texas region so having a puncture resistant tire was a big deciding factor. I will post up some pictures when I get a chance. I will list what I have installed below. If you have any questions let me know. 
3" Outkast Kit
30" Outback max
14" MSA Vibes
1.5" Wheel Spacers
Fortress Metal Roof (Low Profile)
Tinted Half Windshield
Wetsounds Stealth 10 Soundbar
Lamco Bumper Feeder.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would spend the money and run a full suspension kit to give better ride quality and more ground clearance. A 28-30" tire would be fine with 3" lift. I would not go bigger than 30" for sure.


----------

